# anyone on antidepressants



## lin_li_ (Feb 25, 2003)

Hi everyone, just curious to know anyone on antidepressants or tri-cyclic antidepressants like Elavil or Prozac? It gives me very bad side effects and I was just wondering if anyone of you have the experience? I am on it for IBS and Fibro...more for Fibro though. Thanks.


----------



## BeltaneFires79 (Aug 8, 2003)

I was on elavil for my ibs, but quite honestly that did nothing whatsoever, so my doc took me off it. Recently, I was put on Zoloft for mild depression/anxiety (which was caused by the IBS...a vicious cycle, this IBS and Depression). ZOloft has worked absolute wonders on me. I used to think it was normal to always feel sorry for myself and wonder why me and cry all the time. I never wanted to do anything, and I always stayed home. Now I know that's not normal, and Zoloft is helping me to live my life. Yea, I sometimes get down, and I pity myself, but it doesnt last long. In all honesty, I don't know where I'd be now without Zoloft.Hope that helps, at least a little.


----------



## lin_li_ (Feb 25, 2003)

Thanks BeltaneFires, I'll take note of the Zoloft and raise it up to my doc soon cos Prozac and Elavil are making me nuts...


----------



## amandelis (Sep 23, 2003)

I second the recommendation of Zoloft. Even in a low dose (25mg) it really helps depression. And it does not make my IBS any worse.


----------



## tasha (Dec 1, 2003)

hi I was wondering what medication everyone is on, and how well it works for everyone. I have been diagnosed with IBS for I guess six years now and I have been on a couple of different medicenes and went to a GI specialist and haven't found one that works for me. I pretty much have been just trying to cope with it on my own for the past couple of years by changing my diet. But I thought I'd find out what works for most and run it by my doctor. He's worthless, he doesn't try to work with me to see what helps. Oh and should I be having regular check-ups or just go when it's out of control?


----------

